# Canadian CF-104s



## Wildr1 (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 23, 2018)

Sitting on top of an ejector seat is so wrong, I don't know where to start.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (May 23, 2018)

Must have been a Polish Canadian pilot


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2018)

All the CF 104 pics you'd ever want:

CF-104 Starfighter

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2018)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 26, 2018)

Glider said:


> Sitting on top of an ejector seat is so wrong, I don't know where to start.


Look again. He's not sitting on the seat back, but on the canopy rail. And notice it's an AF style seat with no face curtain firing system to get tangled in. Probably has armrest triggers like the early seats did.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Glider (May 26, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Look again. He's not sitting on the seat back, but on the canopy rail. And notice it's an AF style seat with no face curtain firing system to get tangled in. Probably has armrest triggers like the early seats did.
> Cheers,
> Wes


You have far more confidence in the seat than I would, I am very confident if that seat went off he would be well on the way to hospital.

As an aside, I know that European F104's were modified with Martin Baker Seats, do you know if that applied to Canadian ones?


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2018)

Canadian CF-104s retained the original seat.
Danish (ex-RCAF) F-104s and Luftwaffe F-104G had the MB seat retro-fitted (I think also the Italian F-104), and the Dutch F-104s retained the original seat.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 26, 2018)

Glider said:


> I know that European F104's were modified with Martin Baker Seats, do you know if that applied to Canadian ones?


I don't know, but the seat in the picture doesn't look like any Martin-Baker I ever saw. All the ones I saw had tall headrests with face curtain handles projecting out over the pilot's helmet.
And no, you wouldn't be in hospital, you'd be decapitated and fried. The sustainer rockets would go off right over you, but you wouldn't notice because your head would be in the seat bucket.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2018)

As Terry mentioned above, RCAF aircraft retained the original Lockheed C2 ejection seats


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 26, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> As Terry mentioned above, RCAF aircraft retained the original Lockheed C2 ejection seats


IIRC, wasn't that a downward ejector? In that case it would have a squat switch interlock, wouldn't it? Maybe not as risky as it looks.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Glider (May 26, 2018)

If so, at best a certain part of your anatomy would be well and truly fried


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2018)

The first ones fired downward...The Ejection Site: F-104 Ejection Seats


----------

